
Is it worth pursuing .net Core Razor Pages? - tones411
Is anyone out there adopting .net Core Razor Pages? If so can you give some insight as to what you like and dislike about it compared to MVC or WebForms? Seems to me that it is actually MVC just with a different way of magically connecting views to controllers. Kind of a mix between webforms and mvc? One concern I have is that even if it might be easier to use, if it’s not going to be a mainstream standard then it might not be best to pursue yet. Thoughts?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.microsoft.com&#x2F;en-us&#x2F;aspnet&#x2F;core&#x2F;razor-pages
======
argimenes
In my opinion it looks a lot more like the single-page Web Form paradigm than
the MVC paradigm. Some people enjoy its convenience... Personally, I'll be
happy if I never have to work on a 'code behind' page ever again.

~~~
mattmanser
It's just razor with new syntax, you can use it just like you've been doing
with MVC with all logic in the controllers and models.

The in page stuff is optional, I assume to allow more flexibility to allow you
to throw simple pages and apps together.

------
romanovcode
No, I really enjoy working with .NET Core but this was a mistake. I even
remember the presentation everyone was silent when they announced this
"feature".

IMO this is a step backwards into asp.net era where everything was mixed and
you had business logic in views.

------
wsp_nomad
You probably want to look up the .net sub on reddit and ask your question
there. I think most .net devs use Angular on the frontend, though React/Vue
are popular as well. In addition, there is an experimental frontend technology
that a lot of .net devs are playing with called Blazor.

------
tones411
Thanks everyone!

